# Vermeer 352 grinder , daihatsu engine



## juststumps (Sep 5, 2011)

Few days ago , my seven year old 352 , with 478 hours on it , GRENADED !!!! Connecting rod , punched two holes in the block . Got a new engine coming , $5500 US !! Not very happy . Will never buy another VERMEER product again . They knew there was a problem with this motor , and basically walked away from it . Nice machine , till it blows up . 
.


----------



## Plyscamp (Sep 6, 2011)

Didn't they change over to Yanmar or some other engine on the 352? And if so why don't you convert to the better engine ?


----------



## juststumps (Sep 6, 2011)

372 , totally different machine . When i called Vermeer. they told me the only other engine, that would drop into my machine, was the gas briggs...


----------



## tlbsg (Nov 28, 2012)

my diahatsu died too not buying another one just brought a second hand 38 hp yanmar 3 cyl diesel out of john deere ride on just started doing conversion any body else done conversion on same ?


----------



## tlbsg (Dec 13, 2012)

just about finished engine conversion just need to lend tacho to set revs and shes ready to try out


----------



## jstreeservice (Dec 30, 2012)

*SC352 Daihatsu engine conversion*

I see people are trying to dump the Daihatsu and install something else. Yeah, me too. I have a 2005 SC352 with hard starting for about a month. Once it started, cut fine. After grinder after the Sandy hurricane, the turbo started leaking oil and making noise. The motor stalled and never ran again. I bypassed the turbo and still would not start. I pulled the head to see 2 cylinders with worn. Thought it was the headgasket. Put a new $120 (us) gasket set on and still would not start. Want to install a different engine with minimal modifications. Any alternatives? I'm hearing the Briggs big blocks are good


----------



## Stump-grinder (Dec 10, 2014)

I just purchased a 352 with a blown engine with the intent to swap out the failed diesel Daihatsu with a proven conversion that works. Would love to hear from what engine swaps Gas or Diesel. I did an engine upgrade on my 222 by retrofitting a with 33hp Generac gas engine. The conversion an adding a Sanvik cutting wheel increased the cutting productivity time in half. I would like hear from this community on replacement engine options for the SC352 Thanks George


----------



## Stump-grinder (Dec 10, 2014)

jstreeservice said:


> *SC352 Daihatsu engine conversion*
> 
> I see people are trying to dump the Daihatsu and install something else. Yeah, me too. I have a 2005 SC352 with hard starting for about a month. Once it started, cut fine. After grinder after the Sandy hurricane, the turbo started leaking oil and making noise. The motor stalled and never ran again. I bypassed the turbo and still would not start. I pulled the head to see 2 cylinders with worn. Thought it was the headgasket. Put a new $120 (us) gasket set on and still would not start. Want to install a different engine with minimal modifications. Any alternatives? I'm hearing the Briggs big blocks are good


 

Hi Was wondering how you made out with finding information and recommendations on what power plant to drop into your 352. Thanks George


----------



## kiwidiesel (Dec 10, 2014)

Stump-grinder said:


> Hi Was wondering how you made out with finding information and recommendations on what power plant to drop into your 352. Thanks George


Blew Diahatsu engine at about 450 hrs. Bought new engine and fitted it and have run 1000 hrs with no problems since. When new engine was fitted we did an rpm check to make sure everything was correct which it was, but found the new engine was running slower than the blown engine. When we put the old engine together and eventually got it running, we found it revving 600 rpm faster than the new one. This is on a sick engine that had flogged out cylinders, worn pistons and broken rings. Imagine what it was doing when it was built. Owner had to put his hand in his pocket for repairs. Dealer walked away. Where have i heard that before.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Dec 11, 2014)

why would you spend 5500 for another junk engine. why not scrap it


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 13, 2014)

Stump-grinder said:


> I just purchased a 352 with a blown engine with the intent to swap out the failed diesel Daihatsu with a proven conversion that works. Would love to hear from what engine swaps Gas or Diesel. I did an engine upgrade on my 222 by retrofitting a with 33hp Generac gas engine. The conversion an adding a Sanvik cutting wheel increased the cutting productivity time in half. I would like hear from this community on replacement engine options for the SC352 Thanks George




I have a blown 352 as well. What are you doing with the motor? Mine has bad crank bearings/journals. I'm gonna see about getting the crank milled and doing larger bearings. What is wrong with your motor? If I can't repair the diesel motor, I'm gonna go with a 35hp Briggs gas motor.


----------



## marne (Dec 14, 2014)

Stump-grinder said:


> I did an engine upgrade on my 222 by retrofitting a with 33hp Generac gas engine.



George, I'm planing the same with my 252 and a subaru engine which are somewhat labeled generacs.

How many hours do you got on the generac and how is it on fuel?
I think the mounting plate needs some slight modification, everything else should fit, any other complaints?

Many thanks
Marne


----------



## Jimma (May 8, 2017)

I know this is an old post, but I have run out of options on replacing my vermeer 352 engine (daihatsu diesel.) I have 2 machines. I lost the engine on the first one 2 years ago but was able to find another Daihtsu to replace it. It has worked well since. But the engine on the 2nd machine also went and I've been trying for 3 months to find something to replace it. I am hoping someone who read this post several years ago may have had better luck with finding something that didn't need too many modifications.


----------



## Aldo1980 (May 25, 2017)

are you intrested in seling the 352


----------



## Jimma (May 25, 2017)

Good morning Aldo, I would consider it.


----------



## Aldo1980 (May 25, 2017)

How much you will take and do you have any pictures


----------



## Aldo1980 (May 25, 2017)

Aldo1980 said:


> How much you will take and do you have any pictures


513 344 3485


----------



## Jimma (May 25, 2017)

Hi Aldo, the machine with the bad engine is now in the shop being fitted for a gasoline engine. I will probably keep that one. But I do have another 352 that I replaced the engine last year, probably 200 hours on it by now that I would consider selling soon. Haven't thought about a price yet. I also have a Holt Eraser HGW60R stump grinder. It's a 60 HP diesel, fully remote monster. Holt just started producing these machines a bout a year ago. The specs are on the Holt industries web site. It's big and bulky and has an 80" swing for the cutting wheel. I can't get used to the remote and doesn't suit me very well and am looking to get rid of it. But if you have an interest in the 352, I'll let you know what's up with that after the other one gets refitted.


----------



## Aldo1980 (May 25, 2017)

Jimma said:


> Hi Aldo, the machine with the bad engine is now in the shop being fitted for a gasoline engine. I will probably keep that one. But I do have another 352 that I replaced the engine last year, probably 200 hours on it by now that I would consider selling soon. Haven't thought about a price yet. I also have a Holt Eraser HGW60R stump grinder. It's a 60 HP diesel, fully remote monster. Holt just started producing these machines a bout a year ago. The specs are on the Holt industries web site. It's big and bulky and has an 80" swing for the cutting wheel. I can't get used to the remote and doesn't suit me very well and am looking to get rid of it. But if you have an interest in the 352, I'll let you know what's up with that after the other one gets refitted.


I


----------



## Aldo1980 (May 25, 2017)

What is wrong with the Diesel engine you removing from the grinder ?
I know how to fix this engines 
And I can get the parts no problem if you need help 
If i was you I would not replace the engine with a gas one 
You can call me if you like trust me I can help you 

That is the reason why I'm interested an buying the machine with bad engine


----------



## Jimma (May 29, 2017)

Hi Aldo, I much prefer the diesel to the Gas engine, but Its too late. They are changine the engine right now. I have gone thru 3 turbo chargers in the last few months. The last one lasted about 2 weeks, then catastrophic failure when under heavy load. Got it home and started it a few weeks later and the snow around it turned black from the carbon, even at low RPMs. Took it apart, replaced some hoses, gaskets, etc and it stopped the carbon emissions but now blue smoke, Apparently now burning oil. I've changed just about everything that has anything to do with the turbo except the fuel pump. I read that one machine had a pump that was washing the cylinders or pistons with way too much fuel that was causing turbo problems. But having dealt with this machine and only using it a few times all season, I'm pretty fed up with it so I went and had vermeer put in a new Gasoline engine. I have another 352 that I put a new diahatsu diesel in last year that runs fine that I am getting ready to sell when I have the gasoline machine up and in service.


----------



## Aldo1980 (May 29, 2017)

If you ever need a turbo for you other machine let me know I can show you how to fixed without spending 1500 for a new one


----------



## Jimma (May 29, 2017)

Thanks, I have 4 turbos, 2 have chewed up fans and the shafts are very loose and 2 that are tight but had problems for some reason. If the old grinder looses a turbo I will get in touch. But I find can't a use for them unless that happens.


----------



## Aldo1980 (May 29, 2017)

Jimma said:


> Thanks, I have 4 turbos, 2 have chewed up fans and the shafts are very loose and 2 that are tight but had problems for some reason. If the old grinder looses a turbo I will get in touch. But I find can't a use for them unless that happens.


I will buy them from you if you like 
Just let me know


----------



## Jimma (May 30, 2017)

And does does a used turbo that may need rebuilding go for these days?


----------



## Aldo1980 (May 30, 2017)

Jimma said:


> And does does a used turbo that may need rebuilding go for these days?


O I have not clue I was just wondering if you have not use for them I will rebuild them and keep them for spares


----------



## Jimma (May 31, 2017)

Not sure what I have, but I think I have 3 turbos, all for that motor. May consider giving up all three for a rebuilt one. You're right, wouldn't hurt to have a spare.


----------



## Aldo1980 (May 31, 2017)

If you want to send them to me I can give you my address 
I will then rebuild one and send it back to you 
I do have to order the parts for it do 
I will charge you $100 at less and I'll pay for the rest and won't charge you for labor 
Let me know


----------



## Diaz (Jul 6, 2017)

Jimma said:


> Hi Aldo, I much prefer the diesel to the Gas engine, but Its too late. They are changine the engine right now. I have gone thru 3 turbo chargers in the last few months. The last one lasted about 2 weeks, then catastrophic failure when under heavy load. Got it home and started it a few weeks later and the snow around it turned black from the carbon, even at low RPMs. Took it apart, replaced some hoses, gaskets, etc and it stopped the carbon emissions but now blue smoke, Apparently now burning oil. I've changed just about everything that has anything to do with the turbo except the fuel pump. I read that one machine had a pump that was washing the cylinders or pistons with way too much fuel that was causing turbo problems. But having dealt with this machine and only using it a few times all season, I'm pretty fed up with it so I went and had vermeer put in a new Gasoline engine. I have another 352 that I put a new diahatsu diesel in last year that runs fine that I am getting ready to sell when I have the gasoline machine up and in service.


Hi my name is Diaz I'm new to this forum I got the same problem with the diahatsu the engine is damaged, can you tell me the exact Size of the engine and shaf thank you in advance.

Diaz


----------



## Aldo1980 (Jul 6, 2017)

If you want you can text me 513 344 3485


----------



## Diaz (Jul 6, 2017)

Aldo1980 said:


> If you want you can text me 513 344 3485


Ok thank you for your quick reply. I'll text you shortly


----------



## Wedgewood Superintendent (Jan 5, 2020)

To those who have swapped there SC352 diahatsu turbo diesel over to a gasoline engine...which engine did you swap with? Looking to do the conversion but having difficulties finding the proper engine to replace. Anything else needed to do that conversion? Electrical? Replaced 3 turbos on our 352 and now can’t get enough compression to fire.


----------



## Jimma (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi Wedgewood, I swapped to the Gasoline engine a couple of years ago. It has worked fine with no problems since. But i'n just a hacker and not a mechanic so I had to let vermeer do it. It cost me $9000. I have the parts receipts somewhere and will look it up when I have a chance. I know I had to have the engine mount replaced to accept the engine and there was a long list of parts that had to be swapped off. But I can't recall at this time. But I'll let you know when I look it up. Good luck. By The way, I still have the intact diesel motor that came out of it. It still runs but continues to smoke heavily and probably is getting ready to grenade. I told the guy who bought another 352 that I had, he could take it, but he never came back for it.


----------



## Wedgewood Superintendent (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimma said:


> Hi Wedgewood, I swapped to the Gasoline engine a couple of years ago. It has worked fine with no problems since. But i'n just a hacker and not a mechanic so I had to let vermeer do it. It cost me $9000. I have the parts receipts somewhere and will look it up when I have a chance. I know I had to have the engine mount replaced to accept the engine and there was a long list of parts that had to be swapped off. But I can't recall at this time. But I'll let you know when I look it up. Good luck. By The way, I still have the intact diesel motor that came out of it. It still runs but continues to smoke heavily and probably is getting ready to grenade. I told the guy who bought another 352 that I had, he could take it, but he never came back for it.


That would be great. Still not having any luck finding correct gasoline big block engine to swap


----------



## Gtatreeshrubinc (Jul 14, 2020)

Jimma said:


> Hi Wedgewood, I swapped to the Gasoline engine a couple of years ago. It has worked fine with no problems since. But i'n just a hacker and not a mechanic so I had to let vermeer do it. It cost me $9000. I have the parts receipts somewhere and will look it up when I have a chance. I know I had to have the engine mount replaced to accept the engine and there was a long list of parts that had to be swapped off. But I can't recall at this time. But I'll let you know when I look it up. Good luck. By The way, I still have the intact diesel motor that came out of it. It still runs but continues to smoke heavily and probably is getting ready to grenade. I told the guy who bought another 352 that I had, he could take it, but he never came back for it.


----------



## Gtatreeshrubinc (Jul 14, 2020)

Is there anyway someone could send me the info on changing the 352 to a gas engine with the parts break down


----------



## Gtatreeshrubinc (Jul 14, 2020)

Gtatreeshrubinc said:


> Is there anyway someone could send me the info on changing the 352 to a gas engine with the parts break down


my Email is [email protected]


----------



## Jimma (Jul 14, 2020)

I'll snap a picture of an itemized bill from vermeer with all the parts listed.


----------



## mbr4life (Aug 7, 2020)

I would love any info or links for converting to a gas briggs & stratton engine. The internet is full of info, but few specifics.


----------



## Alu (Aug 15, 2020)

tlbsg said:


> my diahatsu died too not buying another one just brought a second hand 38 hp yanmar 3 cyl diesel out of john deere ride on just started doing conversion any body else done conversion on same ?



Pictures and engien Number and on other parts used ?
GOT one blown myself..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jimma (Aug 15, 2020)

Good morning Alu. I converted to a gas engine on my 352 after it went down. I had vermeer do the conversion. I sent you the photos of the bil with all the parts they replaced.


----------



## medalist (Aug 15, 2020)

Just a heads up...
There are yards overflowing with decent small HP diesels out there. All off lease turf equipment! Yanmars on many as well as Kubotas. 30+ HP.
Turbos? Me, I'd rather a naturally aspirated unit of such low HP. Lots of expense for marginally more HP. If weight was a critical factor maybe...

As long as rotation is proper you can usually mount it with some effort but if you can weld, cut, and most importantly measure it's not rocket science. LoveJoys make shaft diameters differences a small factor...Within reason obviously!

Stop by your local golf course with a dozen donuts and see what he's got in his boneyard. You likely will find a friend.


----------



## Alu (Aug 15, 2020)

Yes, but here in norway Peopel tend to throw things rather than store and sell. We are too rich, and climate tent to rust things up fast so thats an issue..







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jimma (Aug 15, 2020)

Hey Alu, I just sent you pictures of the parts to convert to a gas engine. But I just noticed your last post saying you bought a yanmar diesel. Whatever you got, good luck


----------

